# Kitty of Newcastle ON:1127



## iainturner (Nov 8, 2015)

Hi all

I've been researching this ship and its wreck for 5 years now! What would be amazing is to see the actual crew list. The ship has a fascinating history and I urge you read about the wreckage and the ensuing esquimaux murders!  

I began researching the ship due to an ancestor being aboard when it happened (William Scott), he doesn't feature in any of the news reels yet his sons orphanage record shows Williams fate. The 5 survivors (Armstrong/Groom/Monson/Stewart/Markham) of the 15/16 crew strangely don't recollect the names of ANY of the murdered crew, yet we know William was definitely one. 

The full stories can be found here: https://hallnjean.wordpress.com/ships/the-kitty/
but there are many versions if you search similar key words.

As this happened in 1859. its too soon for the 1861 registers, but we'd desperately like to find some sort of official list to add to his story.

Can you help? 

Many Thanks, Iain


----------



## Sister Eleff (Nov 28, 2006)

Welcome to the site Iain. Hopefully some of our members will be able to help you with information.


----------



## wightspirit (Feb 15, 2008)

Iain

If you're lucky you might find something at the National Archives under reference BT98/5565 (for Official numbers including 1127 for the year 1859). The main difficulty is that crew lists were usually filed on completion of the voyage and if it was lost with the ship you'll be out of luck. However, it's possible you'll find something and also you might find it useful to search for previous years in the BT series. What you're most likely to find under the reference given is the last crew list which was filed and the only way to find out is to visit the National Archives in person or have someone look on your behalf.
I'd been searching for a crew list/log book of a ship before Official Numbers were introduced and eventually found what I wanted by searching port records.

Dave W


----------



## iainturner (Nov 8, 2015)

Thanks for the welcome and thanks for your help Dave.

Looks like I may have to take a trip to the NA, not easy for a northerner though!

What do you make of the fate of the kitty's' crew then? It's a bit gruesome!


----------

